# Breed on one and gender on another



## Ezio (May 29, 2013)

1. My friendly pullet, Esther. I have forgotten what it said on the bin I got her from at the feed store. All I know is that it was two different breeds and they where pullets. 









2. Corbie is (supposed to be) an Australorpe pullet, but I'm not to sure. 









Here is the other Australorp pullet. Her name is Freya.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

I'm more concerned on the second pic. She doesn't look purebred to me if she is australorp. Problem with hatchery stock is you never really know what went in and what comes out. Those white earlobes really bother me, as well as her back and tail. Is she smaller than the rest? She almost looks like a australorp x Japanese or maybe a java?? Leaning towards java.


----------



## Ezio (May 29, 2013)

mjs500doo said:


> I'm more concerned on the second pic. She doesn't look purebred to me if she is australorp. Problem with hatchery stock is you never really know what went in and what comes out. Those white earlobes really bother me, as well as her back and tail. Is she smaller than the rest? She almost looks like a australorp x Japanese or maybe a java?? Leaning towards java.


He/She is smaller then the others, also more unfriendly. Does not like anyone touching the tail.

This chicken is starting to make weird "noises" is the best way to describe it. Not the "I'm laying an egg!" noise, more like "I wish I could crow, but this will do!". It will start out low and then raise in octave. He/She does not do it when frightened, just when they're milling around the pen.


----------



## mjs500doo (May 6, 2013)

If making strange noises a crow may be around the corner!


----------

